

Do Demo Day VC's/Angels sign NDA's ? - aswanson

To protect against predation as laid out in "A Universal Theory of VC Suckage?"
======
pg
No. Investors would never sign NDAs that early. So on demo day companies
shouldn't say anything they really wouldn't want competitors to know.

